# Cavello Boots



## AdorableAlice (17 May 2014)

Anyody used Cavello Simple Boots.

We are going to try to rehab my big horse.  Hind check went in 2011.  He cannot be shod behind so will have to wear boots.  I know nothing about hoof boots so all help gratefully received.


----------



## MrsNorris (17 May 2014)

What shape are his feet?  Cavallos tend to fit round feet so may not be quite as good for hinds, but I found them very easy to use, relatively cheap and they last well. I thought they were a little bit clumpy though and prefer my gloves. Old mac G2s might be a good option for hinds as they fit a more oval foot.


----------



## fatponee (17 May 2014)

Ditto what Hollybear said.

I tried Cavellos on my TB but found them to be very big and clumsy.  Much happier with Gloves but I'm sure it's all down to what suits your horse.  Am sure you will find something that fits.  Good luck!


----------



## Lucy_Ally (17 May 2014)

I have the Cavallo sports for my mare's hind feet. Only had them a few days, but fit really well - don't move or rub. The sports are narrower than the the simples so I think fit oval feet ok.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 May 2014)

This is him.  The problem foot is the near hind.  As you can see it has a dumped toe.  This is caused by the break over being altered due to the check ligament healing short and tight.

If he is shod he scuffs the toe and pushes the shoe back.  He has poor quality horn and soft soles.  He has been off work since August 2011, spent a year on barn rest and then we tried to get him going again but could not keep a shoe on the hind.

All we hope to achieve is to ride him to keep him 'well' not to achieve anything.  He is 21 years old and deteriorating in the field.  If he could hack out twice a week and do some low level supplying work in the school we feel it would help him both mentally and physically.


----------



## BlackRider (17 May 2014)

The simples are designed for a rounder hoof, and the sport for an more oval hoof.

I liked the cavallo's they where non faffy to put on and off 

I also had a pair of equine fusions, which you can hire before you buy too, they're a very forgiving fit too.


----------



## Lucy_Ally (17 May 2014)

I agree the cavallos are so easy and fit well. We have Equine Fusions for the front, but am struggling to get a good fit (primarily because her front feet are a crap shape!), but the cavallos don't go big enough for her fronts. 
I found that size limited my choices for her fronts, talk to Liz at the Hoof Bootique, she's very helpful.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 May 2014)

Looking at the website now, wish I knew what I am looking for and need someone to measure up, I am still in old money in the maths department.

Is it possible to have one hoof in a boot and the others shod ?


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 May 2014)

Just found the answer - no, must be a pair.

Thank you, I will ring them on Monday, def need help for this purchase.


----------



## Frankeefr (17 May 2014)

I have had my boy in 3 shoes and 1 Cavallo Simple boot for the last few days whilst we try to work out how to stop his strange string halt action pulling off his front shoe (first time I have ever used boots), and apart from it looking a bit weird and the clip-clop-clip-thud sound on the road, I am very impressed! No rubbing (I pinched one of my OH's socks to put over his foot/heel first) and no unevenness at walk, trot or canter ....... size wise, he is bang on the limit of a size 4, but there is plenty of room for growth, without the boot slipping about.


----------



## Palindrome (17 May 2014)

If it's low level work, he might not need boots.
Otherwise, personally I would go for the Cavallo Trek. They are a new boot but are getting lot of good reviews and are economical. For hind feet, you would generally want the slim sole which are a bit narrower (similar to Cavallo Sports). So far, best price I have heard is on viovet.co.uk.
Good luck with your handsome boy


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Just found the answer - no, must be a pair.
		
Click to expand...

Like Frankeefr, I've used a single boot on occasion when a horse has lost a shoe, and have done two hour hacks on mixed terrain without a problem. (These were the old fashioned Equiboots). It did sound a bit strange on the road, but hey ho, it worked.

I hope that you find something to help him, he's such a lovely looking lad.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 May 2014)

Palindrome said:



			If it's low level work, he might not need boots.
Otherwise, personally I would go for the Cavallo Trek. They are a new boot but are getting lot of good reviews and are economical. For hind feet, you would generally want the slim sole which are a bit narrower (similar to Cavallo Sports). So far, best price I have heard is on viovet.co.uk.
Good luck with your handsome boy 

Click to expand...

Thank you, he used to be a whole lot more handsome than that picture.  The near hind toe would wear to open flesh without a boot due to his action post injury.  He is low level cushings and his feet are not great, even getting across the yard is painful for him.


----------



## stencilface (18 May 2014)

I bought some second hand from the hoof boutique, but I bought a size too big as I measured his feet incorrectly. I've now bought some renegades which are the right size and they're fab


----------



## Holly Hocks (18 May 2014)

I like the Cavallo simples on my TB mare but only use them on the fronts.  If I were buying now, I would get the Cavallo Treks.  Same size system, but a bit less clumpy and they come in individuals.


----------



## Heelfirst (18 May 2014)

Have you thought of wraps, I know they only last a short time but if you are going through transition you can manage them so they last longer.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 May 2014)

What are wraps please.  We are not in transition, he will never go barefoot.  Boots are the last hope.


----------



## stencilface (18 May 2014)

Just to say, hoof boutique were great with letting me choose boots. I think cavallos are unlikely to fit as hind feet don't tend to be as round as fronts and as mentioned, cavallos fit round feet.


----------



## Heelfirst (18 May 2014)

Have used these seval times
http://www.equinepodiatrysupplies.co.uk/Hoof-Wraps/Equicast-Hoof-Cast


----------



## paddy555 (19 May 2014)

presuming your horse is always going to need boots behind and taking into account your RH problem my first choice would be renegades. I will warn you they are not the cheapest although they are easy to put on. 

The reason for the renegades is to make it as easy for the horse to move behind (in your case)  as possible. 
I have a horse with arthritis who was in gloves behind. I put his problems down to age, arthritis and anything else I could think of. Gloves are a neater boot than cavallos but even they caused problems. 
I moved him back to renegades and the difference in a few strides was remarkable. Totally different way of moving and he was so much more fluid and happy. 

I worked out that the renegades overall were slightly shorter than the gloves and they made his movment so much easier for him. ie it was easier for him to move his leg forward and strike down with the hind heel if that makes sense. 
The renegades still fit the length of the foot and support the heel but they are a different design to other boots and there is nothing behind the heel landing area. With gloves or any other boots there is fractionally more and it makes it more difficult for the horse to move. This is obviously with an older or movement impaired horse. I am sure a perfect horse would have no problems. 
Liz at hoof boutique can also supply these so they could be worth considering.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 May 2014)

Thank you all so much.  I have a quiet office tomorrow and will ring hoof boutique.  Measured him yesterday using the info on websites, hopefully he will be easy to fit, both fronts are 15cm wide and long.  The hinds are 14cm each way, which surprised me because the NH hoof is much more upright than the OH.

He can have anything that will help him, he won me enough and gave so much pleasure in his prime, it is payback time now. He has not seen a saddle for almost four years other than the week in 2012 when we tried and failed to start him again.  Yesterday he came in, had a massage and was tacked up.  He went into the barn and walked a couple of laps in hand and didn't stress at all when a rider got on board.  Such a gentleman, it will be lovely if he can enjoy a few gentle hacks with his boots.


----------



## Zerotolerance (20 May 2014)

One of mine (old boy, 27)  has Cavallo Simple in front and Cavallo Sportboots behind as they are narrower. He hacks out quite happily in them - cantering along tracks etc - never rubbed him and never lost one. He also appreciates the extra grip they give him.


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (21 May 2014)

I'm in exactly the same position, bringing my old mare back into work after a spell off - I've also had her for years and she doesn't owe me a thing.  I need to try out some boots too, so this post has been great for me!  He really is a lovely lad, good luck with it all - I'd be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 May 2014)

More research done and I remain out of my depth !, could not get a reply from Hoof Boutique so tried Cannock Chase Equine, they are not too far from me which is handy if anything has to go back.  Very helpful people, had to email pictures of feet and an explanation of the circumstances.

Given my lads problem they have recommended Easyboot Transition boots.  I am so hoping they work for him, we have started riding him on a surface and his little face is just so smiley.  The idea of getting him hacking again will be a real high point for him and me.


----------



## Nick kilner farrier (19 April 2017)

You should be aware that applying a hoof cast is an act of farriery, and is an illegal and prosecutable offence in the uk unless carried out by a farrier or vet.

http://www.farrier-reg.gov.uk/horse...-councils-policy-to-modern-shoeing-materials/


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 April 2017)

Nick kilner farrier said:



			You should be aware that applying a hoof cast is an act of farriery, and is an illegal and prosecutable offence in the uk unless carried out by a farrier or vet.

http://www.farrier-reg.gov.uk/horse...-councils-policy-to-modern-shoeing-materials/

Click to expand...

A 3 year old thread being reopened by a farrier ?  hoof boots are widely used and they do not need a farrier or vet to fit them.


----------



## Indy (20 April 2017)

I think he's on about the wraps somebody mentioned back in 2014   How did you get on with boots?


----------



## Leo Walker (20 April 2017)

Indy said:



			I think he's on about the wraps somebody mentioned back in 2014   How did you get on with boots?
		
Click to expand...

If its the cavello wraps that go with the boots, they are in no way shape of form a hoof cast?! They are stretchy material that go round the pastern and over the top of the hoof.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 April 2017)

Heelfirst said:



			Have used these seval times
http://www.equinepodiatrysupplies.co.uk/Hoof-Wraps/Equicast-Hoof-Cast

Click to expand...




Nick kilner farrier said:



			You should be aware that applying a hoof cast is an act of farriery, and is an illegal and prosecutable offence in the uk unless carried out by a farrier or vet.

http://www.farrier-reg.gov.uk/horse...-councils-policy-to-modern-shoeing-materials/

Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum. It's considered slightly weird for a new poster to unearth an old post and pounce on it. I believe, (though could be wrong), that Heelfirst is a farrier.


----------



## Nick kilner farrier (20 April 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Welcome to the forum. It's considered slightly weird for a new poster to unearth an old post and pounce on it. I believe, (though could be wrong), that Heelfirst is a farrier.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the welcome. 
I pounced on this, as you put it, because I've recently had a client purchase an equicast in the belief that they were allowed to apply it themselves. I therefore felt it was a good idea to remind people once again that this is not the case. I was also surprised to note that neither the vet nor the other farrier commenting on this thread had thought to mention it in their responses.


----------



## Indy (20 April 2017)

Yeah I know that Leo but in the link there is talk of hoof wraps which are length of bandages soaked in a resin and then applied by a farrier  which is why I didn't think he was talking about pastern wraps.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (26 April 2017)

For the soles I can recommend keratex hoof hardener, worked for mine when he had soft/thin soles last year.  boots, I would contact this company they are so helpful, I didn't end up buying from them after but can't fault the help that was provided. https://www.hoofbootique.co.uk/

I bought cavallo treks which were brilliant in the beginning, but as he wore them more as he was turned out for longer they rubbed like hell.  So make sure when you fit them you get the pastern wraps too, if you use them in the beginning it might stop them rubbing.  

If I was going to use them again that's what I'd do.  Otherwise the scoot boots can be used for turnout too but are much more expensive.

If you contact this company she will advise and ask for pics etc and you can try them before you buy


----------

